# heat press transfers that don't crack



## dhayz666 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey there

I've just entered the realm of heat transfer tshirt printing. I've only just begun using Avery brand heat transfers with an all-in-one HP inkjet printer and a small Hix hobbylite press. So far (as i should have guessed) the Avery brand heat transers are garbage. So stiff, adds so much weight to the fabric, fades after the 1st wash. I then tried Starline Pacific heat transfers (Canadian co. since i'm a Canuck myself and wanted to deal with a place fairly close by). Even though application of the Starline transfers was much more smoother and the end result nicer, like the Avery brand, there was cracking of the transfer after 1st wash/dry. I followed the directions exactly but still crapola. I can assume there's fading overtime but i never expected cracking. Especially after 1st wash. Am I to assume this is the same with every transfer brand? Obviously not cracking after the 1st wash but in general? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanx


----------



## PinkLaser (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello,

Here are a couple of forum discussions you might want to check out:

NEW Digital Transfer Paper: DuraCotton98

New CLC DuraCottonHT Report 

Hope this helps you and welcome to a fun and profitable addiction!
Christine


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Christine is talking about laser trnsfers, you are talking about Inkjet transfers right? You did not state if the shirts were white or dark. I don't buy store baought transfers as I learned that lesson a long time ago. Check with companies like Imprintables and Coastal Business. ask for some samples from them yes I remember my shirts standing up by themselves because the transfer was so stiff. Not any more. Lou


----------



## dhayz666 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep, i was speaking of inkjet transfers. My printer right now is just an HP all-in-one printer/scanner/copier deal. Nothing too hi-tech. The shirts i've been testing on have been either white or light grey. I tried using Plastisol applied to injket transfer sheets. It's a toss of the dice. One transfer might be superb the next you can pull apart like Big League Chew. And only a few colours at best.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

keep in mind when they say hot split they don't mean I think I will wait a few seconds because I don't want to burn my widdle fingers. Yes i said widdle.. HOT PEEL.. as one of my classmates said on his hit TV show.. 'Works for me" Any guesses?


----------



## PinkLaser (Mar 7, 2007)

Whoops - I'm so sorry, I totally blew past 'inkjet'. We actually started doing t-shirts by accident at our shop. Had a left-over inkjet xfer with some stuff we got from a photo shop that shut down - to make a long story short - we did quite a few inkjet shirts before switching to laser, then dye-sub, and now back to laser w/DuraCotton HT. InkJet photos are wonderful and graphics look great, but the washability is just not the greatest - that was the main drawback for me. I found the inkjet to peel very easily, though. I believe we used TransJet II (from Boo-Z) and RPL Supplies InkJet transfer paper. They both looked fantastic. I believe we liked the RPL paper a little more and I think the price was better. Also, Michael at RPL is very knowledgeable and helpful with any type of heat transfer. Give him a call with any specific questions - tell him Christine from Pretty in Ink in Wisconsin sent you 

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

hey chris, could u go explain ur setup with laser printers?
what machine? press? what settings for the press?

how would u compare it to dye sub vs laser with the new transfers?

what other transfer sheets have u tried? ur opinion?

i just bought mystery transfer sheets off ebay theyre coming in this week oh the horror! probably peelys.. atleast ill learn

one last question...

ive heard alot of people saying with laser u have to cut out the image on some... how can i avoid falling into this??


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Colorstar Ink contacted me about a new laser transfer that you do not have to cut. I do not use laser as of yet so you may want to contact Todd at wwwcolorstarink.com


----------

